# Calculators and stuff ! ! !



## barkwindjammer (5 Mar 2013)

Well worth a bookmark, would be a good forum 'sticky' also ?
:idea: 
http://www.blocklayer.com/Sitemap.aspx


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the link.
Added to General Books and reference links Sticky


----------



## gregmcateer (6 Mar 2013)

Excellent - thanks for sharing


----------



## MARK.B. (8 Mar 2013)

Very useful site, thank you for sharing with us.


----------

